# Futaba ESC Manual Needed



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey hey,

I just impulse bought an HPI RS4,it came with an older Futaba MC310CB speed control.
I'd like to use it,for a while at least,but I don't have an owners manual and don't know how to set it up,or test it. :freak: 
Does anyone have a manual for this ESC?
Anyone know where I can find one to download?
Thanks!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Perhaps try www.futaba-rc.com Don't know if it'll be there but worth a try.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

didn't see the 310, but saw a 210 and a 330. try and see if either one of them will get you into the ball park so to speak. http://www.futaba-rc.com/manuals/index.html


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for the input,guys.
I eventually got the manual in a Futaba 2PEK manual that included the ESC.
Got it set up and it works real well,for what it is.
Nice to know I don't have to swap my Novak ESC from my RC10T2 over to my RS4 every time I feel like using it.


----------

